
Ask HN: Junior software developer wanting to go next level - marmass
Hi, I&#x27;m a junior software developer with 3 years experience in iOS development (Objective-C and Swift). I&#x27;m feeling like it&#x27;s time to go to the next level in my career so I asking you for resources, mentors, advice, etc. Anything that you would have wanted to know when you were in the same situation than me. Thank u all!
======
meric
That’s great you’ve had 3 years. Do you think you are writing good code? Or
you still want to learn a bit more on the job? If you feel you are ready, 3
years is more than enough to start applying for non-junior roles. Good luck.

